# Bern Baker Hard Hat



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody got any thoughts on the Bern Baker Hard Hat? I was thinking about buying one, they are seriously steezy, my only problem is that it isn't a helmet since it doesn't meet safety specifications.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

My friend owns one and I do like how it looks. He's taken plenty of hits to the head and it seems to be holding up just fine. I think you'd be okay with it unless you plan on riding extremely fast or jumping very big jumps.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Watts hard hat, and it's been great for minor impacts. If you're not comfortable with Bern hard hats, they do offer an EPS "helmet" version of the Baker that meets all the safety requirements.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

safety specifications are a fucking joke


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'll probably just end up getting the hard hat, I doubt I'd do anything to serious to really mess it up. However, do you guys know the difference between the hard hat version and the EPS helmet?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the hard hat uses multi-impact Brock foam while the EPS version uses single-impact EPS foam


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

EPS foam is not intended for withstanding several impacts, but its best for those huge, one time impacts like during a huge jump or in the halfpipe.

Brock foam is supposedly better for several smaller impacts, but is not qualified to protect you from those huge impacts. 

Brock foam is softer and lighter, so it absorbs small impacts and stays the same. EPS is more rigid, and therefore multiple impacts will weaken the foam until it eventually breaks, although its hardness helps with big impacts.

So I'd say if you're messing around in the park doing small-medium stuff, you'd be fine on a hardhat unless you're throwing some crazy stuff you might want to look at the EPS.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

I was also looking for a helmet and I couldnt decide between watts or baker. Whats the difference?

I also like wearing a beanie under my helmet.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Good info there ChubbyGuy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

hayden907 said:


> Anybody got any thoughts on the Bern Baker Hard Hat? I was thinking about buying one, they are seriously steezy, my only problem is that it isn't a helmet since it doesn't meet safety specifications.


I say go for it. It would be better than wearing nothing as long as it stays on.


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

original6 said:


> I say go for it. It would be better than wearing nothing as long as it stays on.


I do currently wear a helmet, I just want something new.I had just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to get something that didn't provide much protection. However, I have decided to get one, only problem is, since they were so popular everyone are sold out and since it's so late in the season I doubt anyone is planning on restocking. I guess I'll just have to wait until next year to get one.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hayden907 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll probably just end up getting the hard hat, I doubt I'd do anything to serious to really mess it up. However, do you guys know the difference between the hard hat version and the EPS helmet?


like someone said before, the hardhat is a smaller, multi-impact design while the helmet is a single, large-impact design. In order to sell something as a "helmet" it must be certified by some type of safety standard, and they usually look for protection from a big impact, even if its not the typical impact that the helmet will take.
the helmet is basically a one-fall and replace kind of thing where the hard hat can take repeated abuse


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, honestly unless your pulling off some huge shit where it's life or serious injury, the hard hats work fine. I bought a Bern Watts with the liner and built in headphones, and it was best apparel buy I've made. They're so comfortable, you sometimes forget your wearing it. Like a beanie with built in headphones and protection.


----------

